# "straw wood"



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

What has happened yo the wood made from straw that was featured on the Router Workshop - is it still available and if so where can you get it?

Thank you for any and all replies

Angus


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Angus, Woodstalk is the product you are asking about. Dow Chemical Canada produced this in a factory across the street from Oak Park, the home of the Router Workshop. In 2002 they became a sponsor of the show but the product never really took off. Last we heard of it was 2005 and the plant was shut down. It is not available.


----------

